# Does Shiro Kamo = Kato = Makoto = etc?



## beanbag (Dec 14, 2021)

Hello folks, 
I have a Shiro Kamo Aogami Super knife. The fit and finish is only OK. It's sort of thin behind the edge, but it has a mini-bevel (larger than micro) that is at a rather obtuse angle (probably close to 20 deg?) and so it cuts with more friction than my Yoshikane, which truly has a "barely there" micro bevel. There is a slight concave grind on it. I think whoever finish sharpened it messed up a little because the last 2mm of the edge near the tip is turned up more than I expected. The overall edge profile is a gentle curve on the back half of the blade, and the last 1.5" near the heel rise by about 2mm, which at least prevents the heel from slamming into the cutting board. I am not sure if I find this profile too curved or not for my preferences yet.
Anyway, I was looking at a Kato nashiji knife, and I wonder if it is going to be more or less the same. (except for the more curved choil) I know that in the Takefu village they share stuff, this guy is the blacksmith, that guy is the sharpener, this guy is the apprentice of that other guy, etc.


----------

